# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Ατμοσιδερο SINGER

## kolok

Χαιρετώ το αξιόλογο forum......έχω ένα ατμοσιδερο singer(βλέπε φώτο)........το οποίο εκεί που δούλευε άρχιζε να καπνίζει και να μυρίζει καμένο πλαστικό.......το άνοιξα και εκεί που είναι η μύτη από το κατσαβίδι (βλέπε φώτο) έβγαινε ο καπνός ..................γνωρίζει κάτι κάποιος ............σας ευχαριστώ........

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλωσόρισες Κώστα .. μάλλον ατμό θέλεις να πεις βγάζει σε 1η μοίρα και σε 2η να γίνεται της κακομοίρας με τον θερμοστάτη του ακριβώς από πάνω. Δεν έχω πολυασχοληθεί με αυτά ... αλλά σχολιάζοντας και μόνο την φωτογραφία ... από κάτω ακριβώς από τον θερμοστάτη μου θυμίζει να είναι κάποια εκτονωτική βαλβίδα ασφαλείας η οποία έχει διαρροή? (Βλέπε τα καφέ "ζουμιά" στην φωτογραφία).

Νομίζω δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά ... και δεν συμφέρει . γιατί με μια ματιά που έριξα για το πόσο έχουν τέτοιου είδους αντιστάσεις + την βάση τους (άλλοι τα έχουν χωριστά την αντίσταση με την βάση (Πλάκα) ) και άλλοι κομπλέ Αντίσταση +Βάση πλάκας

Τιμές που κυμαίνονται μεταξύ 20 - 40 ευρώ ... + τον θερμοστάτη που θα χρειαστεί αλλαγή ? ....οοοεεεεοοοο !! το καινούριο ατμοσίδερο ολόκληρο πόσο έχει?

Έπειτα (χωρίς να είμαι τονίζω .. ειδικός σε αυτά) .. λογικά για να "εκτονώνει" αυτή η βαλβίδα  μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι και το μπόιλερ (ποιο κάτω από εκεί που ακουμπάς το σίδερο .. την μεγάλη βάση συλλογής νερού) μπορεί να σου φέρνει από "αστοχία" μεγάλες πιέσεις και συμβαίνει κατά δεύτερο λόγο το σφάλμα στην επάνω βάση κτλ

----------


## kolok

> Καλωσόρισες Κώστα .. μάλλον ατμό θέλεις να πεις βγάζει σε 1η μοίρα και σε 2η να γίνεται της κακομοίρας με τον θερμοστάτη του ακριβώς από πάνω. Δεν έχω πολυασχοληθεί με αυτά ... αλλά σχολιάζοντας και μόνο την φωτογραφία ... από κάτω ακριβώς από τον θερμοστάτη μου θυμίζει να είναι κάποια εκτονωτική βαλβίδα ασφαλείας η οποία έχει διαρροή? (Βλέπε τα καφέ "ζουμιά" στην φωτογραφία).
> 
> Νομίζω δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά ... και δεν συμφέρει . γιατί με μια ματιά που έριξα για το πόσο έχουν τέτοιου είδους αντιστάσεις + την βάση τους (άλλοι τα έχουν χωριστά την αντίσταση με την βάση (Πλάκα) ) και άλλοι κομπλέ Αντίσταση +Βάση πλάκας
> 
> Τιμές που κυμαίνονται μεταξύ 20 - 40 ευρώ ... + τον θερμοστάτη που θα χρειαστεί αλλαγή ? ....οοοεεεεοοοο !! το καινούριο ατμοσίδερο ολόκληρο πόσο έχει?
> 
> Έπειτα (χωρίς να είμαι τονίζω .. ειδικός σε αυτά) .. λογικά για να "εκτονώνει" αυτή η βαλβίδα μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι και το μπόιλερ (ποιο κάτω από εκεί που ακουμπάς το σίδερο .. την μεγάλη βάση συλλογής νερού) μπορεί να σου φέρνει από "αστοχία" μεγάλες πιέσεις και συμβαίνει κατά δεύτερο λόγο το σφάλμα στην επάνω βάση κτλ



Μυρίζει καμένο πλαστικό........το έλεγχα συνέχεια.........βγάζει όταν ζεσταθεί και μετά τίποτα.........όσον αφορά το μπόιλερ δεν το άνοιξα για να το δω........θα πειραματιστώ πάλι .......ευχαριστω πάντως......

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Οκ Κώστα καλή έρευνα .. να προσέχεις δεν είναι συσκευή που δουλεύει με μπαταρίες 3ΑΑΑ . 




> Μυρίζει καμένο πλαστικό........το έλεγχα συνέχεια.........βγάζει όταν ζεσταθεί και μετά τίποτα.


Λογικά η μυρωδιά πλαστικού πρέπει να είναι κάτω στο μπόιλερ γιατί το "ζόρι" το τρώει εκεί . Ίσως όταν το ανοίξεις να είναι εμφανές (οπτικά) π.χ. καλώδια ή κάποιος λιωμένος διακόπτης κτλ 
Για την "αστοχία" που ανάφερα παραπάνω για το (κάτω )  μπόιλερ και από τα λίγα που ξέρω είναι να έχει πρόβλημα ο αυτόματος διακόπτης πίεσης 
Πάντως ότι πιθανό πρόβλημα εντοπίσεις στο κάτω μπόιλερ ... θα πρέπει να φροντίσεις και για το πάνω μπόιλερ (του χεριού) εκτός την διαρροή που έχει (αν δεν έχει γίνει μόνιμη) . και την επικινδυνότητα ενός ταλαιπωρημένου θερμοστάτη (που προφανώς έχει βραχεί κτλ) 
Για να ανοίξεις τα καπάκια του (κάτω μπόιλερ) να βγάλεις την τάπα πλήρωσης νερού .. και οι βίδες στην μπλε βάση (όπου ακουμπάει το σίδερο χεριού) είναι μέσα στα γκρί στρόγγυλα πλαστικά.
Όπως και να έχει καλή επισκευή.

----------


## htsopelas

για την μυρωδια ελεγξε καλα τις επαφες

----------


## kolok

Τελικά αγόρασα άλλο...............

----------


## kolok

> για την μυρωδια ελεγξε καλα τις επαφες


 Οταν λες επαφές εννοείς εκεί που είναι οι βίδες?

----------

